# This is unbefreakinglievable



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

What do you need to open an online store in Greece?

Just some chest x-rays, stool samples and "a fat bundle of paperwork". 

ekathimerini.com | Starting an online store is no easy business

Did I mention 10 months of wasted time?

And they wonder why the crisis hit Greece the hardest.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

zabestof said:


> What do you need to open an online store in Greece?
> 
> Sounds very much like Spain.... How do they expect to move forward if they are making it so hard for the future (internet based business) to get off the ground?


----------



## Gerald Tighe (Mar 21, 2012)

Greece is one of the most difficult places in Europe to do business. I have opened a business here and the red tape is quite unbelievable. Hopefully this will be streamlined in the future, otherwise there will be no new investment coming in.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Gerald Tighe said:


> Greece is one of the most difficult places in Europe to do business. I have opened a business here and the red tape is quite unbelievable. Hopefully this will be streamlined in the future, otherwise there will be no new investment coming in.


I also wonder why they are so amazed that the country is almost bankrupt.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

zabestof said:


> I also wonder why they are so amazed that the country is almost bankrupt.


Spain Also !!!!!


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Even when you manage to open a business - they bleed you dry and you are treated as a cheat even though you have never cheated the system! We had three businesses - I closed the woman's clothes shop - hubby will close his builders yard this year once we find the thousands to pay other people's debts (people who refuse to pay for the materials while the lounge in their newly build villa) Law is never on the side of businesses - even closing a business leaves you with a massive bill! Trying to explain that if you had that kind of money you wouldn't have to close!


----------



## Eleftherios (Apr 25, 2012)

*Stool Sample*

I haven't been able to stop laughing since I read about the stool sample requirement--I would like to ask Fotis why they needed this? :confused2: By the way, pos legete "stool sample" in elliniki? :focus:


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Eleftherios said:


> By the way, pos legete "stool sample" in elliniki? :focus:


I really hope you don't need this information ever, but just in case you do plan to start a business, it's deigma kopranon (δείγμα κοπράνων).


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

wka said:


> I really hope you don't need this information ever


I lol'd 

My gf. needed this (along with urine samples and chest x-ray) when she got hired at a restaurant. I guess this is for checking you of any malicious bacteria or viruses.

I think this is quite normal if working in the food industry, but totally worthless if you want to open anything else unrelated to food.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Eleftherios said:


> I haven't been able to stop laughing since I read about the stool sample requirement--I would like to ask Fotis why they needed this? :confused2: By the way, pos legete "stool sample" in elliniki? :focus:


"Kaka" is the term I usually hear. lol


----------



## mjki2cp2 (May 27, 2012)

wka said:


> I really hope you don't need this information ever, but just in case you do plan to start a business, it's deigma kopranon (δείγμα κοπράνων).


At least you can revel in the fact that for your woes they too have to deal with **** (literally)


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

zabestof said:


> I lol'd
> 
> My gf. needed this (along with urine samples and chest x-ray) when she got hired at a restaurant. I guess this is for checking you of any malicious bacteria or viruses.
> 
> I think this is quite normal if working in the food industry, but totally worthless if you want to open anything else unrelated to food.


Well, being an online store he was talking about. It could well be the viruses that they are worried about?


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Abyss-Rover said:


> Well, being an online store he was talking about. It could well be the viruses that they are worried about?


Yeah, you're right. I never thought at it like this :rofl:


----------

